# rahmen um banner



## Atti (2. Juni 2001)

hmm.. jetzt ned gleich schreien. aber wie bekommt man um einen banner nen schwarzen rahmen, so wie er bei vielen vorzufinden ist?

ich bekomms ned hin


----------



## ghaleon (2. Juni 2001)

meinst du nen einfachen ein pixel breiten scharfen rahmen
___

einfach neue ebene erstellen
alles auswaehlen
mit schwarz fuellen
dann 
auswahl um einen pixel verkleinern [select->modify->contract|1pixel]
und ausschneiden


----------



## Atti (2. Juni 2001)

oki, danke habs hinbekommen


----------



## Scalé (2. Juni 2001)

Sag doch gleich wie es geht damit andere nicht fragen müssen sondern des nachmachen können (sollte man generell machen)


----------



## ghaleon (2. Juni 2001)

> Sag doch gleich wie es geht damit andere nicht fragen müssen sondern des nachmachen können (sollte man generell machen)



wie meinen¿?


----------



## Scalé (2. Juni 2001)

Ich meine man sollte generell wenn man etwas frägt und es z.B. selbst herausfindet (wie hier) die antwort postet damit andere die das auch interesiert hat es auch wissen.
und das sollte man generell machen


----------



## ghaleon (2. Juni 2001)

axo


----------



## ghaleon (2. Juni 2001)

wo bei er es ja garnet selber herausgefunden hat


----------



## Atti (2. Juni 2001)

eben  war ein normal ablaufender post. frage und antwort.


----------



## drash (2. Juni 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von HeadFragGer2K _
> *Sag doch gleich wie es geht damit andere nicht fragen müssen sondern des nachmachen können (sollte man generell machen) *



es steht ja weiter erklärt, wie man es hinbekommt!!!!!!
bitte zuerst genau lesen und dann kritik ausüben


----------



## Scalé (2. Juni 2001)

shit überlesen.
trotzdem um mich zu retten schreib ich jetzt einfach dass die kritik allgemein gehalten ist da es ansonsten nicht immer so gemacht wird (ok ist kein normalfall aber dennoch)
*ggg* :| :| :| :| :| :|


----------



## Atti (2. Juni 2001)

hihi, joah ganz knapp die kurve gekriegt.


----------



## Scalé (2. Juni 2001)

<spam>
hehe genau
*ggggggggggg*
</spam>


----------



## drash (2. Juni 2001)

@headfragger

ich finde auch, dass man *allgemein* solche eigene ideen posten sollte, damit auch alle etwas davon haben!!!!


----------



## ghaleon (2. Juni 2001)

naja man rechnet in der regel ja nicht damit das einer net weis wie man nen pixelrahmen macht
und ne eigene idee is es ja auch net unbedingt


----------



## Scalé (2. Juni 2001)

Ihr kennt das doch wenn jemand sagt "wie geht...?" und dann im 2. post gleich "habs rausgefunden" und mehr net.
z.B. i solchen fällen.
oder auch wenn man etwas frägt und das ganze unter icq oder so besprochen wird sollte die antwort  oder zumindest der ansatz gepostet werden was einem eventuell arbeit erspart und die antworten auch für andere zugänglich macht, die das villeicht auch interesiert.
so


----------



## ghaleon (2. Juni 2001)

okok

du hast ja recht


----------



## Scalé (2. Juni 2001)

<spam>
juhuuuuuuuuuu
ja *freu*
olé olé

</spam>


----------



## Atti (2. Juni 2001)

also, ich bitte untertänigst um verzeihung für mein unwissen  dir wurde wohl alles in die wiege gelegt oder wat?!


----------



## drash (2. Juni 2001)

und sieger nach KO von ghaleon ist HeadFragGer2K 

herzlichen glückwunsch


----------



## Scalé (2. Juni 2001)

@atti:
außer übermäsiger dummheit ist mir nichts in die wiege gelegt worden


----------



## Atti (2. Juni 2001)

@head: doch ned du. hehe ich meinte das bezüglich auf die äusserung von ghaleon


----------

